# Electrolux RM4213 Fridge 12v Switch Problem



## BigEddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi everyone I put a querie in on the newbie site and was delighted to find a supplier for a 12V switch for my fridge but having found out how to get the switch off I have now found out why it was not working....the live (middle) wire is burnt out does anyone know if this is just the switch giving out or could it be something else.

Eddie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Its likey to be because the conector is loose and the current flowing through it has caused it to heat up.... an normal fault with slide on conectors...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Eddie and welcome,

I've had a few fridge probs in the past, including the manual selector switch, but mine was just slightly corroded contacts inside the switch, (Old car points cleaning method works a treat) if you're saying the wire is burnt out I would have expected a fuse to be too large for the job, probably because it kept blowing, and you might be lucky to still have the MH and not a smouldering mess, I would advise getting professional help on this one.

I meant to mention a loose connection, well caught Clive.


----------

